# Petfest at Lake Lanier, Georgia. Anyone Going?



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

I love Lake Lanier, my biological father has a giant houseboat docked there and the lake is so much fun!

Have a blast, just wanted to vouch for the awesomeness that is Lake Lanier!!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that it is as nice as I've heard. I can't wait to go!


----------

